# To: Matthew Nock



## Carolyn (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi Matthew, 

Your mom told us about Todd and Teffani a while back. 

Just wondering, how are they doing? Are they getting bigger? Morecomfortable with you? Is one more affectionate than the other? 

My Polish rabbit's name is Tucker. It took me a while to get him totrust me. Now, he does, but he's got this attitude that it's always gotto be on his terms. I secretly enjoy the challenge he gives me, but_some times_!!

Your mom told me that you got her bunny socks! (Cool, Cool, Cool!!)Make sure she takes a picture of them on her feet and posts them forall of us to see. I never saw bunny socks. 

Good Job, Matthew!! Great Gift!!

*High-Five!*

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Dec 28, 2004)

(Matthew dictating -- Mom typing )

Dear Carolyn,

They are doing really great. They have been eating a lot and drinking a lot. and [cough] (Matthew has a cold) hmmmmmmm

They have been getting a lot of exercise. And they have been jumping alot and I have been taking very good care of them. They havebeen happy and have lots of room. [cough] 

I have been taking very good care of them. 

Love,

Matthew


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 28, 2004)

Dear Matthew,

No doubt you're taking good care of them. They're eating, drinking, andjumping a lot. They know they're loved and they are very happy. 

By the way, I loved the picture of you holding Charity. She's quite a handful, ey? 

I have a Flemish Giant, and she's a handful too.

Is Teffani going to have babies this Spring?


Much Love,
-Carolyn

P.S. In your Mom's "spare time", ask her to post a picture of Todd andTeffani for us. Thanks, Mom! And don't forget the socks!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 29, 2004)

*Hi Matthew I'm Sebastian's LittleGirl. I heard about you. I was wondering how old are you? I am 7. Iread about your bunnies. I have a bunny named Sebastian. He's reallywell trained. He is 9 months old. He's a baby. I love him verymuch.*

*Love, Sebastian's Little Girl*


----------



## pamnock (Dec 29, 2004)

(Matthew dictating - Mom typing )

They are doing very well. They have been eating anddrinking a lot and getting lots of exercise and I've been taking verygood care of them. I am going to breed Teffani in Februarywhen she is old enough.

I am 5.

&gt;&gt;Guess that's it -- Matthew is a man of few words when it comes to virtual conversationsLOL


----------



## BunnyMommy (Dec 29, 2004)

This is one of the most outrageous examples ofbunny CUTENESS that I've ever seen!...

...


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Matthew! 

Is that Todd that you're holding in that picture? 

I hope you're feeling better. That cough must be a real bummer. 

I saw the picture of you where you were examining a sheep's brain, was it a sheep? I give you a lot of credit, Matthew. 

Your mom told me that you got a guitar for Christmas! Lucky Dog!  

What color is it?? When do you start lessons?

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 29, 2004)

hey matthew i was thinking about it andmaybe you and me can become verey good frinds like me and Carolyn. Wewill have to see. I love the pickshir of you and your bunny. Wich oneis that? Sounds like you are verey smart to me.

Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 29, 2004)

Hmmmmmmm. Do i detect a budding romance herebetween one Sebastians Little Girl and one Matthew Nock - not that I'mstirring up gossip or anything. i would NEVER do that, wouldI????? :dude:- Jan


----------



## Fergi (Dec 29, 2004)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Hmmmmmmm. Do i detect a budding romance here between oneSebastians Little Girl and one Matthew Nock - not that I'm stirring upgossip or anything. i would NEVER do that, would I?????:dude:- Jan




Lol LuvaBun. Wouldn't that be just sweetTo beautiful babies with a love of buns, awww.

Fergi's mom


----------



## pamnock (Dec 29, 2004)

The bunny I am holding is Todd -- the boy bunny. 

I watched the Spider Man movie today. 



Matthew


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 3, 2005)

Dear Matthew,

You're very lucky to be able to hold Todd and Tiffani. They're suchbeautiful bunnies. I almost can't wait to see their babies. 

I love the movie, _Spiderman_. It's one of the best movies ever made.

Ernestine, Buck Jones' rabbit, really likes to watch television. Thispast weekend, her favorite show was on New Year's Eve. She watched TonyBennett's concert. She sat in front of the t.v. for at least 1/2 hourwatching and listening to Tony sing.

Do any of your rabbits like it when you sing to them? Tucker loves it when I sing a song to him.



-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Carolyn!

All of my rabbits like to watch tv with me. I'm so glad that you called today, and how are you doing? 

uh

. . .( later I'll tell her sumthin' else)

Bye Carolyn,

Love Matthew



From Mom to Carolyn --A man of few words on the forum, but hesure can talk up a storm on the phone, can't he? LOL


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Matthew! 

I enjoyed our chat very much today. You are very smart and interestingto talk to. I really liked hearing about Snowdrop. (That's the correctname, right? Not Snowball?) 

I just gave Cali, my Flemish, some craisins for the first time. She'sgoing CRAZY over them. She won't stop begging me now. :shock: Idefinitely didn't expect _this_ reaction. I knew she'd like them,but she is teething my fingers to get more. 

I'm glad you had a nice New Year's holiday. My vacation ends today.Back to work tomorrow. I'll miss sleeping late and playing with thebunnies and having fun with my friends. 

When is school back in session for you? What's your favorite subject? 

By, the way, what color is your new guitar?

I know you had a cold last week. I hope you're feeling all better now. 

Love,
-Carolyn 


* * * *

To Mom: He sure was fantastic on the phone. The forum's much harder torespond to. I was surprised he wanted me to send him more mail.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 4, 2005)

Matthew, 

Check this out:http://web.icq.com/friendship/swf/0,,16961_rs,00.swf

HAPPY NEW YEAR, Honey!





Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jan 4, 2005)

I've been trying to get the little stinker tocome in here and answer his "mail". He told menotto bother him because he's trying to concentrate on tattooing the paperbunnies LOL He's practicing for the PA state conventionroyalty competition. I cut out a bunch of paper bunnies withthe tattoo listed that they are supposed to have. He has toput the digits/letter in the pliers (they have to go in reverse to comeout the right way in the ear), then tattoo the paper bunnies ears.

He is intently working on his project and wishes not to be disturbed LOL

I ordered him a show coat and it arrived today -- my little man looks so professional!

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 4, 2005)

If the Boy's busy, The Boy's Busy. 

Such Kings must not be disturbed when they're in the middle of something. He'll get to it when he's able.

Just make sure the sound is turned up, or you can plug in the headphones.


Now, we must see a picture of our Youngest Showman. He must look like a little doctor. 

He's a Love!

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi to my friend Carolyn!

Thank you for sending me the Happy New Year card. I had fun popping the balloons.

And my guitar is kind of black and kind of brown.

I started school again on Monday. I like to do everything --the papers, I really like - and the board work and all the other stuff-- I just really like doing school!

I just like doing everything in school. 

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm (What did you just do Mom? What does thatsay? That wasn't a word Mom -- put that back! Don't do that!)

Mom -- (opps,Matthew just spilled his potato chips) LOL

Matthew -- "That's all" "I said a lot to her"

Bye Carolyn 

Love,

Matthew


----------



## pamnock (Jan 5, 2005)

(bumping for Carolyn)


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2005)

HiMatthew!



It was nice to get a long letter fromyou.



I'm glad you like school so much. I can tell by our chats that you are very smart. 

So your guitar is kind ofblack and brown? Sounds fancy!

Did you get any snow yet? We're supposed to get have a lotcome down tonight and tomorrow, it's going to change over toice. I think I'll put some food out for the wild rabbits,birds, and squirrels tonight. One of my favorite things aboutgetting snow is that I can see all the different animal'sfootsteps. 

I wish I could bring my rabbits out in it, but they live in the housewith me and it wouldn't be good for them to go from a warm house intothe snow. They'd most likely getsick. 

I hope you're having a nice day. 

Love, 
-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi my friend Carolyn,

I've been using my guitar, and I have this guitar DVD, but the lady on the movie is doing something that hurts my fingers!

And I got a nice Spanish video and I just used it today. Igot both the guitar less and the Spanish video today and the Spanishvideo is really helping me and I just really like the Spanish video andI really like the guitar lesson.

I like to watch the wild birds and I made one bird feeder that's reallylong and one that's really kind of small. And I will tell youhow to make them. We just get something to put them on like apaper towel roll. We get some peanut butter and put it on thething. When we are done, we get some seeds and roll it aroundin there. Then we put a piece of string on it and tie it upinto a tree. 

We got a little bit of ice in the back yard and we got a pretty lot ofsnow here and my brother wants to get some ice skates when the ice isnice and good to skate on, then we can skate on the ice. Meand him and sissy. Mom and Dad will watch.

Good bye Carolyn,

Love,

Matthew



(Geeze, my fingers were getting sore -- once he gets on a roll, there's no stopping him!)


----------



## pamnock (Jan 6, 2005)

bumping for Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 7, 2005)

(Thanks for the bump, Pam! I didn't think he responded.)

* * * * 

Hi Matthew!

There's nothing like when the gang all gets together to iceskate! Even if I don't want to put on my skates, I like tojust slide around in my boots.







Your bird feeder is a wonderful idea! It's so important tofeed the birds when the ice and snow hits like this. Youridea on how to make a feeder is wonderful. I think I'll trythat this weekend. I may have to ask you questions if I runinto trouble making it. Hope you don't mind.

It's _great_ that you're learning Spanish! I wish I hadlearned it when I was your age. The language I chose to studywas French, but unfortunately, I don't remember any of itanymore. 

The snow stopped falling today, but it's supposed to start back uptomorrow morning around 6:00 and continue all day tomorrow. Ihave to pick up some things for the rabbits and some food and get readyto be housebound again. 

Hope you have a great day, Buddy! 



Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 7, 2005)

Matthew is quicklybecoming a man of more words! I enjoy following hisposts!

Raspberry


----------



## pamnock (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi my friend Carolyn!

And you can make a birdfeeder just like I did and I just do it for funand the birds always eat off mine and it might take a couple days toget them to eat off it cause they might not know what it is. 

And you can do a different language even if you're that old.

We went to get rabbit feed today and we got some candy and we got atreat for Toby -- and that treat was a pig ear! He ate thewhole thing. And he ate it really fast. Not really fast, butkinda fast.

Bye Carolyn,

Love Matthew


----------



## pamnock (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Sebastian's little girl!

How are you today. If you want to learn how to make this neatbirdfeeder I maked for the birdies, then first you get a paper roll,then you put peanut butter on it, and you put seeds all over it -- anykind of seeds. Then you roll it in any kinds of seeds, thenyou hang a string to it. Then hang it outside - it might take a coupledays to the birdies to eat off it cause they might not know what it is.

and make sure there's no birds outside so you won't scare all of them away. -- nevermind. it doesn't really matter.

I'm excited about showing my rabbits this year and I already got mynice show coat and it's white. I might go to my friend'sgrandmas to get my name on it and a picture of a rabbit on it. 

A lot has been going on and my birthday is coming up soon and soon I amgoing to be 6 and my brother's is coming up too. and mybrother Ryan's birthday is coming up soon to and he's going to be 15.

Bye Sebastians Little Girl,

Love Matthew


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 7, 2005)

Hello My Dear Friend, Matthew,

You're absolutelyright. 






Even though I'm old, I can still learn a different language. 

I bet Toby _loved_ that pig ear! That was really nice ofyou to treat him. It's fun to see the animals enjoy theirtreats, isn't it?

You're really got me going on this bird feeder now. It's amust-do; especially with more snow coming in early tomorrowmorning. Since there's no flowers out now, I miss seeingcolors outside. Having cardinals, bluejays, etc., in the yardwill definitely take care of that problem. I'll take youradvice on how to make one, and then I'll give it a couple of days andsee how long it takes for the birds to find it. I'm alreadylooking forward to having them come around. Thanks for thegreat idea, Matthew!






Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 7, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *And you can do a different language even if you're that old.*


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Jan 8, 2005)

Typed by Momma because it's been a long day-

Hi Matthew, it's me, Sebastian's little girl, I got yourmessage and I'll try to get to that soon. It sounds like a neat idea.Thank you for telling me. Me and my Grandpa Bob made a birdhouse and Iwas only I think 3 I think. I got to paint it. I painted it white. Itwas fun. Sometimes I sleep over there and that night I'm pretty surethat I did. Ummmmm, hmmmmmm- lets see what else Ihave......huh......when is your birthday? Today I got and Icee fromKwik shop. I get an Icee every single Friday after school if I did goodthat week. My birthday is October 10th. Do you have a picture in yournew show coat? Ummmm......that's it for tonight. GoodnightMatthew.

Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hay Matthew! 

How is your learning process for PA Convention coming along? I heardyou were working on tattooing paper bunnies the other day! That musthave been fun. Luckily you don't have to tattoo a realrabbit for PA Convention because that could be messy if you get thewrong rabbit. 

Hay that tip you gave me when I was at your house works really nice!The rabbits go 'awwww' when you scratch them by their neck.Your ability to handle rabbits at your age amazes me. Do Isee another ARBA Register then ARBA judge in the making int the Nock'shousehold? I hope to see you at the Dwarf Hotot show table! It has tobefore May 31 tho because I then go to Open! Man do I feel old! LOL! 

If I had a tree or anything that would attract birds I would try yourbird feeder idea! It sounds like it would really work! How are youcoming along with your Gutair DVD? Maybe we have a famous musican inthe making! 

Have a good day!

Amanda


----------



## pamnock (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi my friends Amanda, Carolyn and Sebastian's Little Girl,

I've been studying very good and today I just got 4 babies out of one of my Dwarf Hotots! 

I learned the D cord with my guitar and it's almost time for me to learn the next one.

and I'm learning Spanish and the Spanish is working very good and I got a guitar tape and it's working pretty good too.

Sebanstian's Little Girl -- Slushies are my favorite! I getthem everyday in the summer and my Grandma got me a slushie maker forChristmas. And I got some new clothes, and I got a chair andpainting thing. And I got a GI Joe. One rides in avery big plane and I have another GI Joe. He rides a horseand I got a different one from the deer park, but I don't know where hewent.

I will have some pictures soon of my show coat and new baby bunnies.

Love,

Matthew


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Matthew I act like GI joesometimes! I tease my brothers! They think I'mshort so I act like GI joe and tease my brothers and make them call meGI joe and then they ask me to get them some water. I know spanishbecause my Daddy's guys that work for him all speak spanish and I grewup with it. Some words I know are (Momma doesn't know how tospell them!) :shock:Miha, I can count in spanish to6. I wish we lived closer together. I'd love to check out your slushmachine. We could do lots of stuff together because we like the samestuff.

Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 8, 2005)

Greetings Matthew, :dude:

I'm so sorry that it was time for your doe to pass over the RainbowBridge. Rest assured, she's in good company over there and happy andhealthy again. 

On a happier note, how exciting  you had your first litter today!Four Dwarf Hotots, your mom said? Wonderful!!  I thought your firstlitter was going to be from Todd and Teffani.

Keep us posted on how the kits are getting along. 

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations on your litter of 4 DH's Matthew!Was this a litter that could have popped up blue eyebandeds? Tell yourmom that the doe with the fur off the face is getting better! Shehasn't rubbed her head on anything and fur is growing in nicely! I hopeto see you're DH's on the show table with you standing near.On a sadder note, sorry to hear about your doe. It's onepartof breeding that is depressing. I've lost a doe after shekindled her litter due to a hemerage in her uterus. At least she's nolonger suffering. :?

Good Luck with your Litter 

~*~Amanda~*~

Here's a picture of Boy for you to enjoy.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Matthew! 

Sebastian's Little Girl and I wanted tosay"Yippee!"

 We are so excited about your newbabies!

 We can't wait to hear all about them!

We went and looked at the pictures of youand Charity. Sebastian's Little Girl likes this one the best!

RaspberrySwirl and Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 10, 2005)

That's my favorite picture too! I hadn't seen this one. 






-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi to my friends,

I had one baby born this morning (Dwarf Hotot) and the 4 babies that Ijust had that were just born yesterday are doing very good and they arevery healthy. They have been very warm and getting lots ofsleep. 

Yesterday we went to Aunt Kim's.

This morning our cat, Vera, was looking for me and she ran upstairs,jumped onto my bed, woke me up. She really good for an alarmclock.

I have to go now cause I have to do school.

Bye my friends,

Love,

Matthew


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jan 10, 2005)

Matthew.. 

Don't you just love the 'cat' alarm clocks? My one cat doesn't let mepress the snooze button! She pounces all over me followed with a lickto death episode! Is Vera you're cute long haired black and whitekitty? I could see her jumping on your bed to wake you up because thatseems like its inher character. 

~*~Amanda~*~


----------



## pamnock (Jan 10, 2005)

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *


> Matthew..
> 
> Don't you just love the 'cat' alarm clocks? My one cat doesn't let mepress the snooze button! She pounces all over me followed with a lickto death episode! Is Vera you're cute long haired black and whitekitty? I could see her jumping on your bed to wake you up because thatseems like its inher character.
> 
> ...




Vera is the black and white one and her favorite food is bacon andturkey. And our cat Vera can jump very high and sometimes shelicks me to wake me up too.

Love, 

your friend Matthew


----------



## pamnock (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi All My Friends!

Stephanie got her braces, she's happy about them - BUT, she's crabbyand mad and she's taking it out on me because her braces hurt and herteeth. :X

And I am getting ready for the State Convention. Soon I'mgoing to plan what rabbits I am going to take. And hmmm . . .&lt;&lt; cough, cough&gt;&gt;

and I went to the doctor yesterday. He said I had to get 2new medicines. The one is red and the other is pink.

Bye my Friends,

Love,

Matthew


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 20, 2005)

HiMatthew!



Hope thenewmedication youhave to taketastes good. Red and pinkare neat colors to havebecause sinceValentine's Day is our nextholiday,the colors are _right on. _

PoorStephanie.

,Buddy. I had braces. They hurt a lot when you firsthave them put on. It's a realdrag.I'm sure she doesn't mean to becrabby with you. 

So you're getting ready to go to the StateConvention?

Youhave so many beautiful bunnies, I don't know how you'll choose just afew. How many can you take withyou?



Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi my friends,

We are taking 2 Jeeps, so I can take a pretty lot (well, not really alot) of rabbits. I'm probably going to take Dwarf Hotots andPolish and one of my Mom's Holland Lops to do showmanshipwith. 

Stephanie cannot eat hard foods cause that would break her bracesoff. So, she has to put all the hard stuff in a blender thatshe wants to eat. She can eat meat, jello andpudding. and she can eat like meat and a cookie mixedtogether. 

And I'm collecting paper rolls that are empty so I can make some bird hangers

Um, (Matthew wants to sing a song) . . .

Rubber Ducky your the one,

who makes bath time so much fun,

(what was the other part????)

Rubber Ducky, I awfully fond of you!

(Buck will like that LOL)

and me and my Mom usually sing that song in school 

(not really, only once )

Bye my friend Carloyn,

Love, Matthew


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Matthew, 

Buck will definitely like the twist you put in the Rubber Ducky song.Funny you should sing that song because that's the song I've sang toTucker ever since I got him at 8 weeks old. My version of it goes likethis:

"Tucker-Bucker you're The One,
You make Play Time loads of Fun! 
Tucker-Bucker, you're the Only One 
For Meeee."

Sometimes he likes it, sometimes he doesn't. 

I'm so glad you're bringing one of your Polish.  Which one? Todd orTeffani? February's comin up! I know you said you were probably goingto breed them then. 

I love February because of Valentine's Day. Do you make Valentines for your mom and people?

Stephanie's mouth and head is going to hurt her for a bit. Be patientwith her. It hurts a lot. She can't eat the foods she likes, she's inpain, and you don't like how you look when you smile. No Fun! 

You, on the other hand, can still bite into an apple and love every minute of it. 

Have a great day! 

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Jan 22, 2005)

The Buck says the _Duck _say "Quack" to Matthew for mentioning both of us in your little ditty.

Buck/Duck


----------



## pamnock (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi my friend Carolyn,

Stephanie can eat food she likes, all she has to do is blend them up in her own personal blender. 

I do make valentines for my mom and dad and for other people. 

And I am bringing both of my Polish and I'm bringing a couple of myDwarf Hotots to the show. And I'm really excited about thestate convention coming up. The whole family is coming, butRyan is not coming. :X I'm mad that he won't come. 

Bye my friends,

Love,

Matthew


----------



## pamnock (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi All My Friends,

I'm happy to be talking to you. A couple of times I asked mymom and sister to put on my email and they put it on for me becausethey were too busy. :XSo that made me mad.

Tonight I am going to pack for the state convention. I knowit's a little too early, but I don't want to be too late. 

And me and my brother went outside to play together in the snow and he teached me how to snowboard. 

But first before I went outside, I had to do my school work and mybrother gave me a pair of his snowpants and it even has a littlejacket, but it doesn't have a hood. But that's ok cause mywinter jacket has a hood and I weared that too and the snow jacket hasa lot of padding. and when I went and I went on my sled and my sledgoes really fast. A couple times I fell, even on thesnowboard, I fell. 

Bye my friends,

Love, 

Matthew


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 27, 2005)

Well, Hi Matthew! :dude:

I'm so sorry. I missed that last post you sent. 

So glad you're taking Todd and Teffani and your hotots to The Convention. 

I know you'll have a great time. Take pictures so that we can see it too. 

You sure are handsome, Matthew. Every picture I see of you gets better and better. 

Glad you're bundled up for the cold. Sounds like you had a blast in the snow.

Have fun at the Convention and tell us about it when you get home.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Matthew

Your mouse is SO cute! I kept mice as pets for a few years when Itaught second grade. Is that your only mouse or do you have more?







Elf Mommy


----------



## pamnock (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Elf Mommy,

I only have one mouse. Her name is Ruth. She died awhile ago  But I still got "Little Woman" my hamster andLittle Woman makes me feel better. I got her a long time ago-- like two years ago -- and I got her at a rabbit show. AndI love her 

Bye,

My Friend Carolyn and Elf Mommy,

Love, 

Matthew


----------



## pamnock (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi all my friends,

Me an Ryan went outside to play in the snow. We sledded andI'm getting better at snowboarding. I'm kind oflearning how to turn and Ryan is teaching me 

And today we are getting pizza. We might get chicken 

I packed my suitcase again, but I left a lot of stuff that I had in there before and this time I putted my alarm clock in it 

Bye my friends,

Love Matthew


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi Matthew! 

You'll certainly be on all of our minds as you journey off to theConvention. We'll be excited to hear all about it when you return. 

It was smart to pack an alarm clock. You'll always know what time it is and you're sure not to oversleep.



Have fun!

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101 (Jan 29, 2005)

You're lucky Matthew. Pizza is my favorite food in the whole wide world!! Good luck at the show.

Dan


----------



## lanna21974 (Jan 29, 2005)

Matthew,

State Convention sounds like loads of fun. I hope you have a blast!

Lanna


----------



## pamnock (Jan 29, 2005)

hi carolyn

do youu have lots of muny? 

i thin i amtetakiwuttekemihimluayan

ad sum uv mhuvm ihimedwarfhototad mab the

some other rabbits.

(Matthew has worked for approx. 1 hour on the above -- I'm taking over typing for him so we can get this sent LOL)

Love,

Matthew

ps -- not sure why Matthew is asking Carolyn if she has lots of money -- perhaps considering her for marriage???


----------



## Fergi (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow Matthew, you worked really hard on that post,Good Job! You must be so excited about the convention. Have you goteverything all ready to go? Did you tell your rabbits to behave duringthe show? I have a little boy Gabe who is going to turn 5 on February5th and he doesn't really like our bunniesit makes me kindof sad. I am happy to see that you love your animals so much...I loveyour hamsters name little woman is very cute!

Good luck at the convention!!

Fergi's mom


----------



## pamnock (Jan 29, 2005)

Poor Matthew couldn't even use the "hunt&amp; peck" method to type his post -- most of the letters are wornoff our keyboard LOL

Pam


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 30, 2005)

My goodness youngman, you worked very hard on that typing! Keep up the hard work! Ican't wait to hear all about the convention! We will want to see lotsof pictures! 

RaspberrySwirl, Sebastian's Little Girl and Sebastian


----------



## pamnock (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi my friends,

You should tell your little boy that he should like your rabbits because rabbits need loving care. 

I already packed but I don't have my rabbits ready yet. Istill need to get ready their cages and put like food and water in themand I haven't told my rabbits yet to behave and be good. ButI will do it soon. 

Bye my friends,

Love Matthew



ps from Mom -- we probably won't have any photos -- we're always toobusy at conventions, but if I remember, maybe I can snap a few at thehotel or of the showroom Friday night if I end up stopping bythere. (The 2 older kids will be traveling separately withthe rabbits and coming up later in the day.)


----------



## Lassie (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi,Little Girl,My name is Delia and I have a bunny too. His name is Buster.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Matthew! :dude:

No, honey. I don't have lots of money. I have everything I need andmost of the things I want; the other things, I have to save my moneyfor. 

I'll tell you something though, receiving a hand-typed note from you is priceless. 

Thanks, Buddy. xo. You did a wonderful job; it was really special to me.

You're taking more rabbits than I thought.   
This sounds like it's going to be quite The Road Trip!

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Lassie (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi,Matt,how r u doing? I have a bunny named Buster. Delia


----------



## pamnock (Jan 31, 2005)

Matthew had a sad day His tiny hamster "Little Woman" crossed therainbow bridge today. She was old and had been in ill health;I was surprised that she hung on this long. We put her in apretty box with a beautiful red ribbon.

Matthew asked if I think they Nutri Cal in heavenbecause thatwas his little hamster's favorite treat. I said that I'mpretty certain they do 

He said he'd like to get another pet -- maybe a bird or a snake . . .

Pam


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear of "Little Women"'s travel to the Rainbow Bridge. 

I put a vote in for the new pet beinga Conure.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 31, 2005)

Dear Matthew,

I'm so sorry to hear about Little Woman. I know she loves you as much as you love her. 

If she could talk, she'd thank you for being such a great parent to herand for giving her such a happy life. She's got everything she needsnow to make her happy, but she misses you as much as you miss her.She'll watch over you and help you with your other animals that comeinto your life. 

I'll say a prayer for you and will be thinking about you, Matthew. I know how much it hurts. I'm so sorry, Honey.

All my love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Lassie (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi,Pam and Matt,I am sorry about the hamster. Delia


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Matthew, I'msorry to hear about Little Woman. I know it makes you sad. Sad daysaren't much fun are they? That's why they call them sad! I'm glad thatyou have many other animals that will help make you feel happy!I hope you have a happy day today! 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## pamnock (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi all my friends,

Thanks for posting all those nice things  I cried a littlebit I don't know what I'm going to get for a replacement,but I still have her little pictures and her cage for a reminder.I really miss Little Woman, but now she's in hamsterheaven, She can eat all the snacks she wants and Nutri Cal.Her favorite treat was Nutri Cal on top of stuff. But I hopethey have Nutri Cal in heaven. I'm making her acard. I drawed hamsters on it and I put some glue on it withglitter. and that was for the card that I was going to slip under theribbon on her box. In the summer we are going to buryher. We took the soap out of its box, and put Little Woman init. and we even wrapped it. and we put a ribbon around it.

Bye my friends,

Love Matthew


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 4, 2005)

Matthew,

I hope you're having a blast at PA Convention! Let us know how ya do when you return. 

Amanda


----------



## JimD (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh Matthew, I'm so sorry about your hammie. Somehow I missed this post or I would have replied sooner.

Our hamster Minne passed away several months ago. And our Athena (Minnie's daughter-in-law) just passed a couple of weeks ago. 

Minnie was our Grandma hamster. We still have her only son Meatball.Meatball and Athena are the mommy and daddy of the6 hamstersthat we also still have.

I'm sure that Minne and Athena were waiting just on the other side ofthe Rainbow Bridge when they found out thatLittle Woman wascoming to be with them. They will play with her andbe herfriends until you see her again.

I'm sure you were a great daddy to her.

Thoughts and Prayers.

Jim


----------



## pamnock (Feb 8, 2005)

*Dear Jim,*

*Thank you for posting that nice note.  I feelsad when I think about little woman *

*I am making a little card for her and we put a ribbon on herbox. I am still working on the card for littlewoman. Soon when I am done, I am going to slip it in the boxthat she is in. (note from mom: we haven't buried her yet --I have the box in the freezer).*

* And I wish she hadn't died. I hopethey have her favorite treat, Nutri Cal, in heaven cause that was mylittle woman's favorite treat. Little Womans real name wasPirate cause her one eye was always closed and the other was alwaysopen. (she only had one eye). *

*I taked so good care of her and I miss her so much. *

*Love,*

*Matthew*


----------



## pamnock (Feb 8, 2005)

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *


> Matthew,
> 
> I hope you're having a blast at PA Convention! Let us know how ya do when you return.
> 
> Amanda




Hi Amanda,

I met some new friends, but sadly, I'm not going to see them until nextyear again. And it was a long, long trip.And I slept a lot there and me and Billy slept together. 

And I really liked to walk around with my new friends, but I now I'mkind of mad at the big one cause that one while I was cleaning kickedthe broom and all the dirty stuff went all over the place and he kickedme down on the floor and I pulled my other friend out of it. 

Love,

Matthew


----------



## pamnock (Feb 8, 2005)

*Lassie wrote:*


> Hi,Matt,how r u doing? I have a bunnynamed Buster. Delia




Hi Delia,

I think the picture of your bunny is cute.

Love Matthew


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 8, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Hi Amanda,
> 
> I met some new friends, but sadly, I'm not going to see them until nextyear again. And it was a long, long trip.And I slept a lot there and me and Billy slept together.
> 
> ...



Matthew, 

When I meet a new friend at a rabbit show, I try to get their phonenumber or email address. Maybe you could do that in the future. 

Don't you just dislike people who ruin your hard work? That was mean ofhim to kick you down to the ground. Maybe you need a body guard when atrabbit shows. Thats good that you didn't involve your otherfriend in the whole broom /dirt happening. 

How did you do with the contests you were in while at PA Convention?How did your Dwarf Hotots do? I heard your mommy judged Polish so youcouldn't show them. :?Did you take anything besides DwarfHotots and Polish? 

Have a great day!

Amanda


----------



## pamnock (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Amanda,

My Dwarf Hotots and my Polish were the only ones I took toshow. and my showmanship bunny. Myshowmanship bunny's name is "Torte Fudge".

My Dwarf Hotots got 5th and 6th place out of 12. I wassleeping at the hotel, so sissy put them on the table for me.after a little bit dad woke me up and brough me to the rabbitshow. and also I won the center piece on the banquettable. It was a glass cup with a rabbit on it. andit even came with a little carpet and it came with a little cutebunny. and I had lots of fun. 

Bye my friends, 

Love Matthew


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Matthew,

I sent you a Valentine's greeting along with SLG, Alyssa, and the other kids. Make sure you take a look for the post.

Hope all is well with you. Glad you had fun at the Convention.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 16, 2005)

As promised, Birthday Boy, here's a birthday card just for you. Will be thinking of you and smiling all day long. 

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=BQ20062137

Love, 

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you Carolyn for sending me that postagethat was on the computer. I like out the box turned biggerand how all the balls flew out of the box! And I like how itsaid "Have a Ball for your Birthday!".



Bye my friend Carolyn,

Love Matthew



Note from Pam: 

Carolyn, you have no idea how much these acts of kindness mean tous. Your card in the mail was the only one Matthew received(except for the one from us), and you can only imaginehisexcitement to have received it.

You are one special lady


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Matthew!!!


I still get very excited when I receive any unexpected cards orpresents, I can imagine how special it is when you are 5(or 6 already?)years old.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Pam. Will call tonight.

Did Matthew see the card I sent in here that was a "Memory Game"? Check in the post above his recent reply.

Thank you, Matthew and Pam, for being afriend.



Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Matthew. Hope you had a great birthday. Sorrythis is a bit late I have only just seen it was your birthday today. Ihope you really enjoyed yourself!





Vickie


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 16, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Hi Amanda,
> 
> My Dwarf Hotots and my Polish were the only ones I took toshow. and my showmanship bunny. Myshowmanship bunny's name is "Torte Fudge".
> 
> ...



Somehow I missed your reply. :?What sex/class were you'reDwarf Hotots? That was sure a big class for Dwarf Hotots! Thats aboutthe average class size we had at DH Nationals in Columbus!Congratulations bud 

I just love collecting rabbit figures and items! I've got a shelf in mybedroom that my uncle made thatsfull of rabbit stuffedanimals, BOB, BOS trophies along with rabbit nick nacks! My shelf isover filled! I've got enough that I could fill up another shelf thissize! 

Here are some pictures of my mini rabbit collection for yourenjoyment! Please excuse the fish tank and computer monitorfrom my college computer. We had a spare computer and itfound its way to my room


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Matthew! I'm Sorry I did'int tell you sooner so I gess I'll tell you now 

MAKE A WISH!,

BLOW OUT THE CANDLES!, 

BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP!,

HAPPYBIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## pamnock (Feb 17, 2005)

Sebastians Little Girl -- I passed on your message to Matthew 

Amanda, I showed him the photo of your room -- cool! He hadtaken two senior bucks to convention. It's pretty competitivein that area because Shifflets don't live far from there and have soldmuch stock in the area.



I send my apologies for Matthew not being able to get on today and sendhis replies -- he has to finish school, then we're off to the dentist.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Matthew, 

Didn't want you to miss some of these silly sites. You can play around with the first one when you have time.

http://www.debsfunpages.com/v2_includes/search.cfm?cms_keywords=Easter

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Haven/7837/Love.html

http://www.bunnyrescue.org/calcage.html

http://www.rabbit.org/journal/4-5/bunny-rules.html

http://www.rabbitsecrets.com/PhoneGroup.htm

http://www.badpets.net/BadPets/BadBunny/BadBunny1.html

http://www.big-bunny.com/


Love, 

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you Carolyn for the great games youhave. I hope I'll have lots of fun when I playthem. I'm going to look at them now.

Bye Carolyn,

Love, 

Matthew


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 25, 2005)

Dear Matthew,

I'm singing and dancing..."Birthday, birthday, biiirrthday. Birthday, birthday, Biiirrrthday"  *giggles*

Hope you had fun, Bud. Have a great weekend if I don't talk to you during it.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 25, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> Amanda, I showed him the photo of your room --cool! He had taken two senior bucks to convention.It's pretty competitive in that area because Shifflets don't live farfrom there and have sold much stock in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> Pam


I know all about the competitive ordeals LOL! I've got Bryan and Mingusin this area. Both nice people! I love how the winning goes betweenChristina and I.. we both end up with a BOB or BOS. Its not common thatone gets both. However, when I went to one show in Indiana and took allfour classes. I kinda felt bad and haven't returned. I was invited toreturn from Smoots but haven't. :?

That shelf is just a SMALL section of my room. I've got quite acollection of stuff init. Theres an antiquedresser with a HUGE mirror. I've got got a computer in there along withthe 10 gal tank. Theres a 26 inch TV with DVD player and VCR along withthe normal tv stations. I've got a recliner in my clothest LOL! I loveseeingpeoples reaction to that as my one closet is 16 ft longand 5 feet wide. I've got an apartment forming in my room forwhenever I move out LOL! All I need is a frig in my room andI've got a full apartment cause the bathroom is next to my room.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 1, 2005)

Did you see this one, Matthew??

http://www.gotlaughs.com/holidays/rapeasterbunny.cfm

Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 8, 2005)

Dear Matthew,

Your Mom told us that you're going to be without a computer for a bit. 

I just wanted to let you know that I'll miss you being readily available. I will call you to check on how everything is going.

Be sure to say hi when you get the computer back.

Give Todd and Teffani kisses for me.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Mar 8, 2005)

Dear Carolyn,

Thank you for the message, and I will give Todd and Tefanikisses for you 



uhhhhhhhh -- I don't know anything else to say &lt;&lt;giggles&gt;&gt;

I got a new bike and it's really cool. And I ride it aroundthe house a lot. And I'm gonna eat right now . . .

So,

Bye Carolyn,

Love Matthew


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 8, 2005)

Dear Matthew,

Eat well, and Enjoy The Ride.

Love you,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Matthew,

Your mom told me about Cara and your fish. I'm so sorry, Honey.

I'm sending you the link below in the hopes that it will make you smile.

Love you, Honey.

-Carolyn

Click on the wordthisto view!!!


----------



## pamnock (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank you Carolyn for the funny dancing thing -- I really liked it. :dude:

Love your friend,

Matthew

(He's laughing so hard he can hardly stand up)


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2005)

To Matthew....

http://www.it.dev.duke.edu/tmp/I_Like_You.swf

Love, 

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank you Carolyn,

For the funny thing. And I like you too.

Love you friend,

Matthew

(Carolyn, I wish you could hear him giggling over this LOL)


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 31, 2005)

HiMatthew!



Your mom just told me that Teffani ispregnant and so is youHimi!







I'm so happy foryou!



Keep us posted as to when the babies are born.



Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Mar 31, 2005)

Dear Carolyn,

I'm so excited that I have so many bunnies that are bred. Idon't know if we're going to have enough cages for all the rabbitsbecause Himis bring a lot of bunnies!

I lost one of my teeth and another one is getting loose.

Bye,

Love Matthew


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Matthew!

Wow, Lost a tooth! Very Cool. That makesflossingeasier!

Did you pull the tooth out on your own or get help from mom?Sometimes I used to get my aunt or my mom to help me get one of my babyteeth out. Hope the tooth fairy visited or willvisit yousoon.



I'mvery excited for your and the new babieson theway. I'm sure by the time they're born, you and your mom willhave a perfect plan for what cage they'll all live in.Ican't wait tosee Teffani's babies. Sheand Todd are so beautiful, you just know they'll have gorgeousbabies. 

Thanks for the note. I love hearing from you.

Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

Some illusions for you, Matthew! Just for fun.



Love,

-Carolyn

* * * * *

*How can the man go up all the time and come back to the same place over and over*


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

A three-pronged fork...


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

*Rotating Wheels *
*The circles appear to rotate when youmove your head closer and further away from the screen while looking atthe dot in the center.*



*Attached Image (viewed 3 times)*:


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

The impossible triangle...


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

Parallel lines at sunrise...


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

The vertical lines are both the same length...


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

There are only white circles at the intersections....


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

*The center circles are both the same size.* 
*Attached Image (viewed 1 time)*:


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

I'll put the rest on the Kids are People Too, post. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 15, 2005)

HELLOMY FRIEND,MATTHEW!!





Yourmom told us how Tefani had her six babies this morning! 

So Happy to hearit!!













I was surprised she hadSIX!



I hope they're all well. Your mom seems to think Tifani willbe a good mother. I can't wait to hear more about them andsee pictures of the babies as they getbigger.





Givethem all a kiss for me when you can and tellthem all I said,















Love, 

-Carolyn


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow! Congratulations Matthew! 
Can I have some of your good luck? My does are breeding but not taking. :?

Amanda


----------



## Fergi (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow Matthew, you certainly will have your handsfull now! Congratulations on having aspecial delivery of sixkits. It will be fun to watch them grow, especially since they grow sofast. Good luck with the rest of your herd this spring. Are youplanning on showing this spring or summer?

Fergi's mom


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Apr 21, 2005)

Dear Matthew I rember that you likedbirds and feeders so I want you to see mine. It is right by my window.Just when I was typing there was a red bird on it. The red birds come alot but we didnt not get a picture of one this time. Here is a picsureof Henry my beta fish too. 

Its nice to talk to you.

Sebastian says hi. We made Sebastian another door so I can get him outof the top of his Condo. We made more levels in his Condo and he wouldhop to the top and I couldnt not reach him. 

Sebastian's Little Girl

PS- Can you see that little dog? That is my dog Tinker!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I know it will be a lot of work to take care of my babies.Some are black and white and some are just black. All of mysix bunnies are doing pretty well. And I've been taking verygood care of them. The mommy has been taking good care ofthem too. 

Sebastian's Little Girl: Your bird feeder looks very nice -- I'm going to try to make one just like that.

Love, Matthew :dude:


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 25, 2005)

Beautiful Pictures,SLG!

Ilike the fish. 

* * * * *

Hi Matthew! 

Sounds like everything's going well with our Polish babies!I'm glad that Teffani's a good mother. I knew you and yourmom would be taking very good care of them. Are you going tokeep any?Who do most of the babies look like, Toddor Teffani?? Do you have a favorite yet?

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Matthew! We saw a blue jay on the feeder this morning! He was beautiful! 

How are your babies? Will we get to see pictures soon?

Have a good day! :dude:

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 27, 2005)

Thought you'd get a kick out of this, Matthew. 


http://www.flowgo.com/funpages/view.cfm/24...l06%40yahoo.com


----------



## pamnock (Apr 29, 2005)

I really liked the surfing bunnies and I do havesome bunnies that look like Todd and Tefani. They are all sovery cute. All of their eyes are open and I was very excited

And I love them so very much. 

Love Matthew :dude:


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 29, 2005)

Glad to hear it, Matthew! Great to talk to you last night. Here's some more for you. 



http://www.flowgo.com/funpages/view.cfm/4987

http://www.flowgo.com/funpages/view.cfm/4887

http://www.flowgo.com/funpages/view.cfm/2131

Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Matthew!

Like my new Avatar?? I'm sure you knew about it days ago. 

Hope you treated your mom well yesterday. 

How's Teffani's litter? Are you going to give a baby to Stephanie?

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi Matthew! :wave:

I hear you're in camp now.

How do you like it?

What's the most fun thing you've done there so far?

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi Carolyn,

Camp is very fun. But I am all done with this camp and thecamp I'm at is 3-D art camp. But that is ok cause I haveanother camp and this camp is called Around the World Artcamp. 

And after Around the World Art Camp, then I am going to swimming class. But that is all. 

Love,

Matthew


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Matthew!

I hope all is going well with you and the start of school. 

Your mom told us how many awards you won last week at the Fair. 

:balloons:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!:colors:

You really cleaned up the table with all those trophiesand ribbons. Your Mom was also telling me about how big of ahelp you are to her at the shows. Good Job,Matthew! 

Someone sent me these pictures of some sand sculptures. Iposted them in SLG and LyzzieBoo's thread, and didn't want you to missthem either. I would've loved to have seen them up close andpersonal.

Just wanted to say hello and send you a High-Five on the shows. :highfive: Excellent Job!

















Talk to you soon, Matthew!

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Sep 12, 2005)

Matthew loved those photos!Here'saphoto of Matthew ridinga camel.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 12, 2005)

What COOL Pictures! Especially with him on the camel!

My God, he's grown up a lot this summer! The first picture doesn't even look much like him.

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Sep 12, 2005)

He certainly has grown -- but that big camel makes him look really tiny LOL

Pam


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 12, 2005)

What a handsome guy. He sure does look small on the camel.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a feeling this'll make you laugh, Matthew.

:wink:

*Clickhere:[url]http://www.orapois.com/br/arquivos/09102003084653755g.swf*[/url]

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought that was really, reallyfunny! My sister laughed, and I laughed and my mom laughed --It was soooooooo funny!

Thanks Carolyn :groupparty::muscleman:



Thank you Carolyn and talk to me about how things go about my advice that I told you a couple of days ago.

Love Matthew

:zoro::gun:opcorn:opcorn::monkey::gun:onder::waiting::runningrabbit::balloons::mrsthumper::bambiandthumper:thumper::muscleman::embarrassed:opcorn::treasure::elephantslide::happybunny:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

Dear Matthew,

I love all the emoticons you picked out for me! 

Let me talk to you about Tucker and your advice on getting him back in the cage.

Last night, your advice worked like a C H A R M! :treasure: 

I put up the ramp for him, put in Zupreem treats in his dish (BuckJones' recommendation), spoke nicely to him and left him alone. Hehopped right up in his cage when I wanted him to...and he was happyabout it! 

Tonight? Different story!

Tonight, he didn't care about the treats, blew me off when I spokenicely to him, and Beat Feet when I got within 10 ft. of him. :shock:

I eventually had to resort to The Net.

What do I do when he's cranky and doesn't listen to nice talk and love, and doesn't care about treats???

:dunno:

Love you, and Thank You for any advice you can give,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Matthew,

I know it's early for Thanksgiving, but you've gotta seethis. It's so silly! Turn up the sound on thespeakers.


[url]http://www.msn.americangreetings.com/view.pd?i=382219626&amp;m=1652&amp;rr=y&amp;sou[/url]


-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 24, 2005)

dear carolyn

thankyoufor thefun turkey

dance.ilikeit:dude:it is funny

ilikedthewaythatthe turkeydances.

love matthew


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 24, 2005)

:shock2: Woooo! Matthew!! It's really you this time - typing and all! :faint: 
:colors:

I'm so glad you liked it. Since I was giggling, I knew you would too.


Talk soon, and thanks for typing that note for me. That was really special to me. 

:hug:

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Matthew,

Make sure your mom shows you the video of the wise guy kitten. It's ariot! 

I sent it to you via email.

:kiss:

Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 25, 2005)

dear carolyn

thatwas varyfunny. ilikethe waythe cat tacld the

other cat.

love matthew


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 25, 2005)

HI Matthew!!!

That little kitten was just asking for it, wasn't he??

Now THAT is a Trouble Bubble! Doing the na-na-na-na-na-naaaaato that Big Old Cat. :nonono: That's what he gets!

Thanks Again for writing, Matthew! I love getting letters typed by you. It's The Best!

:star:

I hope you have a great day at School.

Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 25, 2005)

Carolyn* wrote: *


>




It's the Great Pumpkin,Charlie Brown is on tonight at 8:00 p.m. - on ABC - EST!

:yes:


----------



## pamnock (Oct 25, 2005)

What a classic --sadly we'll miss it because we're going to a 4-H banquet.

The bad kitty in the video looks (and acts) like our kitty, Vera.

Thanks for sharing,

Much Love,

Pam :bunnydance:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2005)

Dear Matthew,

I saw your Halloween costume and it Reeally RRRRocked!

:elvis:

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2005)

Of course you know, The KING of Rock -n- Roll is Elvis.

When I post Elvis's picture, it is with the Utmost Respect and Honor.

ray:


----------



## pamnock (Nov 2, 2005)

dear carolyn

i reallylike theway theman danced.

love 

matthew


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Matthew! :wave:

Have you seen that movie, "Elf"?

opcorn:

It's on DVD. It's one of my favorite Christmas movies.

What's your favorite holiday/Christmas shows?

onder:


-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Nov 28, 2005)

dear carollyn

i likeelf. ilike the part whenthe beverutaked.:dragster::elvis::witch:



matthew nock


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

:rofl: 

Hi Matthew, 

Yes, that part was really funny. What was Buddythinking??? Giving a wild animal a Hug????:foreheadsmack: There were so many funny parts, I don't thinkI have a favorite. I loved it when he rode up the escalator,and when he drank all that soda and then burped really long and said tothe boy, "Did you hear that?!" I also thought itwas funny when he squirted the perfume in his mouth thinking it wasmouthwash. 

:laugh:Too many funny parts to remember.

Too many funny parts! Thanks for writing back. :hug: 

You made my day. :sunshine:


Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello Matthew,

Hey I got this cool site check it out. You need to ask you mom if youhave window media player if not you can download it free from the site.Crank up your speakers and pick one of the 2 videos. The is the housethat is all decorated up for christmas and music plays along. It is notfake.

http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/strange/news-article.aspx?storyid=47823

Are you, and your family all ready for christmas. WE are all ready andI got our bun his first christmas stocking so I can fill it with hay,toys and treats.

Angel and MeatHead


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey Matthew!

I was talking to the member of this forum, Laura, last night.She asked me if I was going to watch A Charlie BrownChristmas. As much as I like the Peanuts, I think theChristmas Special is kind of dull. It's okay, but it can getboring.

Laura sent this to me, and I thought it was great. Iaskedher if I could send it to you and she said to goahead!  Hope you like it too.Turn up the volume on your speakers.

-Carolyn

[url]http://www.natesaffle.net/videos/heyyacb.html[/url]


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 27, 2005)

Dear Matthew, 

And now for a video for you. :kiss:

Love you.

http://www.7secondsoflove.com/soupy_george/


----------



## pamnock (Dec 27, 2005)

Matthew with "Chessie" &amp; "Mabel" - 2 very pampered EnglishAngora house rabbits from Pittsburgh that we are watching for theholidays.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 27, 2005)

:rofl:

You're such a goofball, Matthew Nock!!!

:laugh:

Love,

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Dec 31, 2005)

I love the New Avatar Pam!!! how fitting!

Matthew :: I LOVE the soup on your headPicture how cute are you ! , and myFavorite soup also!!!!


----------



## pamnock (Dec 31, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> I love the New Avatar Pam!!! how fitting!





Thanks Gypsy! I thought I'd welcome the New Year with a"bang" in tribute to our beloved friend and hero. Carl'sphysical presence is missed here, but his presence in our hearts willnever be diminished.

Sending hugs up to heaven Carl -- We miss you . . . :kiss:





Pam



New members can learn more about Carlon the post I bumped 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=10279&amp;forum_id=1


----------

